

TSA Security Theater Described In One Simple Infographic - DiabloD3
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120405/04390118385/tsa-security-theater-described-one-simple-infographic.shtml

======
zacharyvoase
Can I ask what classifies an image as an 'infographic' as opposed to 'fancy
type applied to some bullet points and encoded into an image'? The purpose of
an infographic is to make important, or otherwise difficult-to-communicate
information available at a glance; accessibility is paramount. Yet for
information such as this, I feel I'd prefer a list of bullet points that I can
copy and paste; hyperlinks I can click on instead of URLs I have to type
character-by-character into my browser. These days I could take almost any
paragraph of text or slide deck, apply a few H&FJ typefaces, colors and
borders, and call it an 'infographic'.

~~~
gee_totes
Agreed. I also do not see how this infographic is 'simple'

~~~
gravitronic
Based on most infographics I've seen a better definition would be "information
jumble with hidden SEO motives"

------
droob
We need a word other than "infographic" for these things. A good infographic
is more than big numbers next to pictures -- in a successful design, the
images do most of the heavy lifting in communicating the shape or trends of
the information.

~~~
pagekalisedown
The problem is that people are attracted to (real) infographics. Using a more
accurate word means fewer visitors. So, sadly, I doubt it'll ever happen.

------
ck2
TSA in a sentence:

$60 Billion spent with zero terrorists caught, 16 so-called flew undetected, 7
out of 10 weapons undetected and all scanning machines bought in the past and
present are worthless.

(and so effective, coming soon to a bus-station, train-station and highway
near you)

------
eli
Well, if you can't trust the unbiased thinktank at
OnlineCriminalJusticeDegree.com who can you trust?

------
jasonkolb
LOL at "Chances of dying in a terrorist attack: 1 in 30 million. Chances of
getting cancer from a single TSA scan: 1 in 30 million."

Some of the statistics are kinda iffy/fuzzy at this point, but you can't argue
with the thrust of the thing.

Re: Infographics... they are simply static dashboards rearranged into easy-to-
read patterns. This one gets bonus points for a few custom graphics.

------
ontoillogical
I love that the "infographic" is created by OnlineCriminalJusticeDegree.org

------
rflynn
The most interesting data for me is the timeline near the bottom and it's the
one thing they didn't illustrate.

------
dsr_
In politics and religion, rational arguments are usually overruled by
emotional arguments.

------
maeon3
When islamic extremist terrorism comes back to this country, we will not be
physically able to stop them and keep a free first world country. There are a
billion ways for anyone with half a brain to go on killing sprees where they
take out 100 innocents before the police take care of him.

The islamic extremists are not attacking because it would be suicide to do so.
Now they are building a power base in america, when the signal is given for
terrorism to resume, a groin pat down by the tsa will not lower the death
toll/day at all.

